# January Acquisitions



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The economy is in need for a boost! Has anybody bought something?


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

Not uber-trad, but I bought these RL wingtips yesterday. Won't be here until Monday. Got a steal on them.


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought myself a new Dopp Regatta 88 front pocket, clip flip wallet over Christmas break. It was replacing an old rear pocket model (to which I never really got accustomed) that was given to me as a gift. During the process of cleaning out all the miscellaneous detritus that inevitably accumulates in these type of accessories, I came across a couple of JC Penney gift cards that I had completely forgotten about. These things have been in my wallet for at least 5 years.

Anyhow, after checking them on line, I was amazed that they still had a balance on them. (Had to hold the card to the light because some of the numbers had been rubbed / smudged from some many years in the wallet.) I thought these things expired but apparently was mistaken. So, while it's not really stimulating the economy, this was essentially found money for me.

I was determined to not leave any balance on the cards while also trying not to spend anything either. It was difficult but, in the end, I only spent $1.61 (tax through me off in my calculations) and got these two (2) items. If nothing else, they should be good enough for errands / chores around the house.

American Living Oxfords










St. John's Bay Rugby










I also picked up this Southwick Sack suit yesterday from Sierra Trading Post. It was in their "Bargain Barn" and had another 15% with free shipping. I'm not real sure about it, but at the discount that was offered I went ahead and picked up to get it here so I could inspect more closely.










Last couple of things, I got this belt from my wife as a belated Christmas present. I saw it at Bruce Baird & Co. while in Chattanooga visiting my parents. I wouldn't normally spend this kind of money on such an item but I became infatuated with it, so my wife bought it for me instead. :icon_smile_big:










Last thing, I finally got my AE Waldens yesterday. They were a Christmas present from my wife as well. While technically not a January acquistion, the wrong size shoes were initially delivered for Christmas. The shoes were exchanged but I did not recieve them until today. I am hoping for some less damp weather to develop so I can start breaking them in for more comfortable wearing.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought the following at Dillards yesterday
Navy HSM Gold Trumpeter
Charcoal/Subtle Blue Windowpane HSM Gold Trumpeter, not very practical for me right now but I really liked the design.
Grey/Lavender Pin HSM Gold Trumpeter
Cremieux Cashmere Overcoat
Black RL Camel Hair sport coat

Each item was about $200, the RL sport coat was about $75. 

I'm going to try to exchange the Grey/Lavender for a plain charcoal H Freeman at another store. It was on sale for $225 yesterday, but is now marked at $450. Hopefully I can convince the manager to give me the sale price when I make the return.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of Randolph Engineering square frame aviators.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Beefeater said:


> Pair of Randolph Engineering square frame aviators.


I love Randolphs. Enjoy!


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought a pair of Lands End Corduroy Trouser Jeans in khaki today at Sears. At 40% off, how could I resist? I also bought a striped waffle weave shirt, but I think it will go back because I don't care for the extra wide neck.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Beefeater said:


> Pair of Randolph Engineering square frame aviators.


Best sunglasses ever! Enjoy!

You got them in gold with the gray/green lenses right?


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Odds and ends for me: a passport case, some shoe trees, some large tubes of Proraso, a bottle of Royall Spyce. What I am really looking forward to is the bottle of Orvis ratcatchers I ordered, to tide me over until my Bookster order is fulfilled in about a month.


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

Mac:

Did my part for the economy with two Alden shell purchases from Team Shoe Seaport during December. :icon_smile_big:

Andy M.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, we waste NO TIME.

I have my better sized BB OC Buttondowns coming tomorrow and today got one of the pair of Bills I ordered...the other pair was mysteriously not in the package, but I contacted them letting them know the weight and hopefully they'll realize the mistake and send me the others I ordered as well.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

Doubled my Alden collection today. Went to Shoe Mart and scored a pair of cigar shell NSTs and a pair of tan calfskin LHS. Thanks for the recommendation, Mac! Next week, collecting the 2 pairs of flannel trousers that I bought at BB. Still looking for a brown patterned plaidish or tweedish sportscoat. Haven't found the right one yet.

Joel


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I raided my father's tie collection. All are from the 80's.

Top to bottom, left to right:
1. From Lionel Smith (Aiken,SC) only mark is a funny S 
2. Ferrell Reed
3. The Bentley
4. Etienne Aigner
5. Regent House Rich's
6. Robert Talbott
7. Robert Talbott Best of Class
-Is this ancient madder?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm expecting some good ol' Sperry Top-Siders in a few days.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I finally gave in and bought a few items from the BB sale - including a pink OCBD shirt!


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> -Is this ancient madder?


I would think so. It has the look, but they say the surest way to tell is by touch. But the colors are dead-on.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

A wool shirt. Apparently I'm chasing the old L.L. Bean look.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

katon said:


> A wool shirt. Apparently I'm chasing the old L.L. Bean look.


That looks like Woolrich...perhaps.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hopefully NLT this coming Monday or Tuesday I should have a pair of Ron Rider's, Balmoral cap-toe boots, in dark brandy shell cordovan, delivered to my front porch. As this will be my first pair of this brand, the question of fit, ups the anxiety on this pending delivery just a bit!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm also expecting this in a couple weeks once it's backordered...


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan, details? The "why" behind the purchase?

(I ask because I like french cuffs ok, but obviously strongly prefer a button down collar. Rarely do you see them mixed, although I never have looked. Obviously BB has them, with a pocket...)


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Thanks Reddington and Mac!*

These finally arrived yesterday - for covering the shells.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Hopefully NLT this coming Monday or Tuesday I should have a pair of Ron Rider's, Balmoral cap-toe boots, in dark brandy shell cordovan, delivered to my front porch. As this will be my first pair of this brand, the question of fit, ups the anxiety on this pending delivery just a bit!


Post picture and keep us updated.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

jhcam8 said:


> These finally arrived yesterday - for covering the shells.


You are welcome. Best protection for your shoes


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jhcam8 said:


> These finally arrived yesterday - for covering the shells.


You're welcome. A wise (and inexpensive) investment for your shells. Now you can enjoy wearing without worrying about the weather.

Enjoy!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy new year, Mac. I have been trying to do my level best to help spend our way out of this recession. Since January 1: Ecco hiking boots and a couple merino "half-zip" mock neck sweaters from Brooks Brothers. 

My clothing wish list is pretty skimpy right now...if only for the fact that (1) there's really nothing I desperately want/need, and (2) I haven't seen much in the stores and catalogs that has appealed to me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

stfu said:


> Jovan, details? The "why" behind the purchase?
> 
> (I ask because I like french cuffs ok, but obviously strongly prefer a button down collar. Rarely do you see them mixed, although I never have looked. Obviously BB has them, with a pocket...)


It's from their Black Fleece line, heavily discounted at half-off. I've been considering something like this for a while.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I went to Minneapolis shopping, and bought all of this for under $400.

I was surprised that the Martin + Osa blazer had working button hole cuffs....$70 or so I think I paid


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Mannix said:


> I went to Minneapolis shopping, and bought all of this for under $400.


Excellent finds. Enjoy wearing.

Cheers.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Mannix said:


> I went to Minneapolis shopping, and bought all of this for under $400.
> 
> I was surprised that the Martin + Osa blazer had working button hole cuffs....$70 or so I think I paid


Great houndstooth.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

randomdude said:


> Best sunglasses ever! Enjoy!
> 
> You got them in gold with the gray/green lenses right?


Nope, already have a pair of gold by another maker and they just don't look right. Got these with the chrome frames and polarized lenses.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Got some swag at J. Press in Washington, including this 3/2 sack, houndstooth, _twin-vented_ jacket.

(I am attempting to demonstrate the dual exhausts in the second photo.)


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice! ^^^


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick,
Good looking sports coat
Christmas tree decorated very nicely


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

A bunch of socks. Top six from Brooks Bros., bottom six form J. Press:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Patrick-I'm very new to this whole trad thing, but from what I've seen so far this past month, you are the Trad King!

Mannix-sweet sweater...Minneapolis/St Paul is(are) great! Last I was there I was an under 16 p-layer at the USA Cup living in the dorms at the U...I loved it there.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bought two bow ties on the last day of the Brooks Bros. sale:










With the 50% discount on 2 or more ties and a $20 rewards card, I ended up paying only $25 for the pair. These are my first two bow ties, so I'm pretty excited about them.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

pt10023 said:


> Bought two bow ties on the last day of the Brooks Bros. sale:
> 
> With the 50% discount on 2 or more ties and a $20 rewards card, I ended up paying only $25 for the pair. These are my first two bow ties, so I'm pretty excited about them.


I think someone is selling a lot of BB bow ties in the exchange thread or in the sale forum, if you want more...


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> These are my first two bow ties, so I'm pretty excited about them.


Congratulations on your first bow ties. I remember donning my first. I wore it along with the first suit I ever bought, a gray seersucker. I also purchased a pair of J&M blue and off white saddles and a boater with a red and blue grosgrain ribbon. Please post some pics when you decide to wear one.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> Bought two bow ties on the last day of the Brooks Bros. sale. With the 50% discount on 2 or more ties and a $20 rewards card, I ended up paying only $25 for the pair. These are my first two bow ties, so I'm pretty excited about them.


Very nice ties. Enjoy wearing. Although I should warn you....they are addictive. 

Cheers.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

ctt said:


> I think someone is selling a lot of BB bow ties in the exchange thread or in the sale forum, if you want more...


I think I'm going to stick with these two for now, but thanks for the info.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Congratulations on your first bow ties. I remember donning my first. I wore it along with the first suit I ever bought, a gray seersucker. I also purchased a pair of J&M blue and off white saddles and a boater with a red and blue grosgrain ribbon. Please post some pics when you decide to wear one.


Thanks - I'll definitely post pics. I'm hoping you'll provide feedback on my knot, since you're an expert at tying them.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Reddington said:


> Very nice ties. Enjoy wearing. Although I should warn you....they are addictive.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks. I think I'm going to have to get used to wearing them before I buy more, but given how much I liked the way they looked when I tried them on, I'm pretty certain that I'll be addicted soon enough.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Good choices on the bows--very nice.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I picked up a pair of the Bean Boot Mocs yesterday from their Tysons Corner location in Virginia. The salesman told me an interesting piece of information- he had a customer come in a few days earlier who asked for the women's model- equivalent to narrower width men's- saying that the tighter forefoot helped the moc stay on better. 

Now I don't have narrow feet, but in trying on the men's size 10's (I'm a 12) my foot still didn't fill up the shoe as I would have liked... so I tried the women's 11 and it fit perfectly.

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Have you tried the men's narrow width? That's what I have and it's just the thing.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^Good choices on the bows--very nice.


Thanks.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger on 3 Land's End OCBDs since they started a free shipping "sale." Light blue/dark blue/yellow. I'm looking forward to trying them given the generally favorable remarks on them on this forum.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

stainless said:


> Just pulled the trigger on 3 Land's End OCBDs since they started a free shipping "sale." Light blue/dark blue/yellow. I'm looking forward to trying them given the generally favorable remarks on them on this forum.


Congrats and enjoy wearing. LE makes a nice OCBD.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Did some online shopping during the recent BB sales.

1) 3-button sack navy blazer
2) Five must-iron OCBDs (2 white, 1 blue, 1 yellow, 1 blue candy stripe)
3) Five slim ties (Burg. BB #1, Green & Burg. Argyle & Sutherlands, Navy University Dot, Red Bar Stripe)

All of the items were backordered. I should receive four OCBDs later this week.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Stopped by the local BB today and picked up this contrast tip Shetland cardigan on sale. The contrast detai is what makes it. It also has contrast elbow patches. It's a great sweater.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree, nice one!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ I like it. I pointed it out to my wife in the winter clearance sale catalog, but all that pictured showed was the upper part of the chest and one sleeve tip. Looks better as a whole, but does it have any pockets?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Alas, no pockets. That's my splurge purchase for the winter sale period. Well, unless something is still hanging around at the JCrew sale I can't pass up.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

No pockets. Here's a photo of mine that shows off the patches.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

A Christy's black fur felt trilby (£39 down from £50)



Albert Thurston braces from TM Lewin (£24 down from £50)



Patra silk long johns and black silk calf length socks (£26 and £7)

Currently on order: Booksters brown moleskin trousers (with fishtail back, button fly, etc. £98)


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got these back from the cleaners. I found both on ebay. As some of you know, I've been searching for this blazer for some time now and finally found one on ebay. Here it is.

Brooks blazer with patch pockets, including breast patch. It is a 3/2, but was improperly pressed at the cleaners, of course.










The all-important patch breast pocket:










And for my second acquisition I found myself wandering off the Trad reservation. I got this Hickey Freeman 2 button darted Boardroom suit off ebay for 40 USD. It's hard to tell from the pic, but the suit has a burgundy windowpane pattern over the gray.










Any ideas for tie colors for that kind of coloration?


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

I posted these in that Saddle Shoe thread that has been running the last couple of days, but I thought I would add them here b/c I am excited. I have been waiting for some shell Cordovan Saddle shoes to pop up on eBay, and they finally did. Unmarked as Shell, Allen Edmonds Polo. I don't know if they ever mass-produced this model in shell or if these were originally a custom order. Regardless, they are definitely shell and on their way here. They appear to have 5-6 wears on them.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

boatshoe said:


> Just got these back from the cleaners. I found both on ebay. As some of you know, I've been searching for this blazer for some time now and finally found one on ebay. Here it is.
> 
> Brooks blazer with patch pockets, including breast patch. It is a 3/2, but was improperly pressed at the cleaners, of course.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love the patch pockets. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Stopped by the local BB today and picked up this contrast tip Shetland cardigan on sale. The contrast detai is what makes it. It also has contrast elbow patches. It's a great sweater.


Excellent buy and a very nice sweater. Enjoy wearing.

Cheers.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

rebel222 said:


> I posted these in that Saddle Shoe thread that has been running the last couple of days, but I thought I would add them here b/c I am excited. I have been waiting for some shell Cordovan Saddle shoes to pop up on eBay, and they finally did. Unmarked as Shell, Allen Edmonds Polo. I don't know if they ever mass-produced this model in shell or if these were originally a custom order. Regardless, they are definitely shell and on their way here. They appear to have 5-6 wears on them.


Great find on the shoes Logan.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

rebel222 said:


> I posted these in that Saddle Shoe thread that has been running the last couple of days, but I thought I would add them here b/c I am excited. I have been waiting for some shell Cordovan Saddle shoes to pop up on eBay, and they finally did. Unmarked as Shell, Allen Edmonds Polo. I don't know if they ever mass-produced this model in shell or if these were originally a custom order. Regardless, they are definitely shell and on their way here. They appear to have 5-6 wears on them.


Good hunting! Enjoy wearing and post pictures


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> And for my second acquisition I found myself wandering off the Trad reservation. I got this Hickey Freeman 2 button darted Boardroom suit off ebay for 40 USD. It's hard to tell from the pic, but the suit has a burgundy windowpane pattern over the gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that exact suit. I got it on sale at Saks, but probably paid ten times what you did.

One tie I pair with it is a yellow Ferragamo with orange and brown hedgehogs on it.

I wore it in New York last May and discovered that no one wears grey suits in Manhattan. Except for one person I passed who was... wait for it... wearing _exactly_ the same suit.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> I've got that exact suit. I got it on sale at Saks, but probably paid ten times what you did.
> 
> One tie I pair with it is a yellow Ferragamo with orange and brown hedgehogs on it.
> 
> I wore it in New York last May and discovered that no one wears grey suits in Manhattan. Except for one person I passed who was... wait for it... wearing _exactly_ the same suit.


Haha. I live near Manhattan and I think you're right about the lack of grey suits. I mostly see dark pinstripes. I have to say that the color of the windowpane is really puzzling me. I might have to wear the suit sans tie into BB to figure the whole thing out.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> Haha. I live near Manhattan and I think you're right about the lack of grey suits. I mostly see dark pinstripes. I have to say that the color of the windowpane is really puzzling me. I might have to wear the suit sans tie into BB to figure the whole thing out.


I'm sure they'll have something. And right now a second something would be 50% off.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Taken with iPhone so forgive the lack of quality*

Baracuta G9 SlimFit in Dark Navy. I got it for $172 including shipping from the Baractu website. That's about $100 cheaper than anywhere I could find that sold them in the US ( O'Connell's and the like).









RL Polo Shetland. It has the Polo logo on it that some around here loathe, but I don't mind it and I got it for about $80 off the original price. The color is a brighter green than the picture shows. Also, navy and yellow Polo grosgrain belt.









Blue, Pink, and White BB must-iron slimfit OCBDs and Lilly Pulitzer bow tie that is also a brighter green than the picture conveys (I also bought a bathing suit from Lilly but forgot to include it and didn't feel like taking the picture again).









Again, the colors are not quite right in the pictures but y'all get the idea. I'm getting some scholarship refund money soon so I will be making many more purchases in the next few weeks.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Two BB items. One from the store at 346 Madison and one from ebay.

First, a pair of brown corduroy pants.










Second, I got an elusive crewneck Shetland BB sweater in heather blue from ebay, with tags still attached. Those of you who frequent the BB website and stores probably noticed that these Shetlands have not been offered this winter by Brooks. They just have one on their site, and it's striped and...not pretty.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Got this suit from eBay today. A quick check reveals a an excellent fit. It's in the steamer now.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

boatshoe said:


> Second, I got an elusive crewneck Shetland BB sweater in heather blue from ebay, with tags still attached. Those of you who frequent the BB website and stores probably noticed that these Shetlands have not been offered this winter by Brooks. They just have one on their site, and it's striped and...not pretty.


Call me crazy but I actually really like that striped shetland. Maybe it's because it reminds me of the late 70s when I was born. 

If I am not mistaken, those crewneck, saddle shouldered shetlands are not perennial. They offered them last year, but they are not around every year. I'm sure they will be back in some version later on.

Danny


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

about 6 pair in total of Duchamp socks. Very colorful too bad christmas is over.:icon_smile_big:
Also Ike Behar 3 shirts


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

I found my blazer on ebay, seems to fit pretty well. It seems to have more padding on the shoulders than my other jackets. I need the sides taken in a bit, but other than it I think it was a good buy.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Stopped by the local BB today and picked up this contrast tip Shetland cardigan on sale. The contrast detai is what makes it. It also has contrast elbow patches. It's a great sweater.


I was also thinking about that sweater - looks good. You're looking buff Alan - worked out over the holidays I see!


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Decided to trade in the shearling lined 10" boots for the traditional weatherproofed which arrived today - jit for a big snow.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jhcam8 said:


> Decided to trade in the shearling lined 10" boots for the traditional weatherproofed which arrived today - jit for a big snow.


Great boots! Enjoy wearing.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

New J Press sack:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice boatshoe^^^ I have to say I'm quite jealous. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Very nice boatshoe^^^ I have to say I'm quite jealous. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks. It's my first J. Press jacket (I had never even tried one on before). I am still in awe with how the shoulders feel compared to my other natural shoulder blazers. There is minimal padding, as in my Brooks jackets, but it seems to feel much better, almost like you can't feel the padding at all. Quite pleased with it so far.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jhcam8 said:


> I was also thinking about that sweater - looks good. You're looking buff Alan - worked out over the holidays I see!


Thanks. Keep in mind that's not me in the picture--I don't have nearly that much hair! You can see me wearing it here. I will brag that I sized down to a small on it.



jhcam8 said:


> Decided to trade in the shearling lined 10" boots for the traditional weatherproofed which arrived today - jit for a big snow.
> 
> https://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp248/jhcam3/Ja09/IMG_1584.jpg


Great buy. I'm going to grab a pair myself before too long.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My mom got me this bag for Christmas, although it just arrived yesterday.



She also gave me a gift card to Oak Hall in Memphis, which I used today to purchase a pair of chocolate brown Gucci cap toe oxfords. They were on sale for $199. Not a bad find at all.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I did a swing through at Oak Hall last week. They had some nice stuff on sale. I ended up not buying anything, but my brother-in-law picked up a Hanauer bowtie (not on sale) and some Corgi socks.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> My mom got me this bag for Christmas, although it just arrived yesterday.


My mom got me this bag for Christmas, it's from Fossil.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Picked up a pair of dirty bucks, made by Duck Head, at Nordstrom Last Chance this week. Paid $29.99 + tax.


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

LL Bean sale stuff arrived. Couple short sleeve polos, green "blue jeans" sweater, and green tattersall OCBD. The pattern of the OCBD is beautiful. Unfortunately, they're sold out of my size in the other colors or I'd order the other two.

Also received olive colored chinos and a suede D-ring belt from Lands End.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

BB stuff arrvied this week ... the pink shirt is extremely nice.

I picked up striped belts from JPress ... I loved Tucker's pic in my post about them, and could't resist.

Next up for me are some nice cords. Just see the below post from mac -- who can resist cords, shell and argyles after looking at that pic?
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=876282&postcount=4475


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A pair of GH Bass Weejuns




A Pilot case



A BB 1818 Camel Hair Sportcoat


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I loves me that sportcoat asterix. BTW those Weejuns are constructed unlike other Weejuns I've looked at just recently. Are they vintage? The Weejuns I've seen do not have the nailed heel as yours does.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Asterix said:


> A Pilot case
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

*While we are talking about bags and such.....*

RLPL Duffle


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Ooooh...aaaahhh! I shudder at the thought of the retail price, but it sure is nice.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^+1. The perfect leather duffle/weekend bag is near the top of my list of once-in-a-lifetime purchases. That one would fit the bill nicely, I think.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> ^+1. The perfect leather duffle/weekend bag is near the top of my list of once-in-a-lifetime purchases. That one would fit the bill nicely, I think.


Orgetorix,

I have the large Banff bag by Roots. The leather is excellent, but the zipper is a bit weak. I broke off one of the pulls while yanking it over an admittedly overstuffed bag.

https://canada.roots.com/MadeInCana...?cgid=leatherWeekenderBags&selectedColor=2000


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Metal heel and toe taps for the Canali's(by Campanile). Don't be hatin' plastic tap lovers...










Ivory cable knit vest by Lyle & Scott $16.00 on sale...


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^Ooooh...aaaahhh! I shudder at the thought of the retail price, but it sure is nice.


If you guys aren't signed up for Gilt.com then PM me and I can set you up. Some of their sales are too high fashion for myself (and I'm assuming most of the people on this forum) but they do often have some great great stuff on there. That duffle is evidence of that. Retail was about $900 (which would be totally out of the question for me) but the Gilt sale price was $248. The deals you can get on there are absolutely unbelievable sometimes. That was from a sale a little while ago but I just actually got the bag as a birthday gift.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just signed up for Gilt. I've been tempted by a couple of things, but haven't bought anything yet. They have a 'Final Sale' coming up later this week, clearance on a bunch of leftover stuff, apparently.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Mannix said:


> I loves me that sportcoat asterix. BTW those Weejuns are constructed unlike other Weejuns I've looked at just recently. Are they vintage? The Weejuns I've seen do not have the nailed heel as yours does.


Thanks Mannix. I never asked if they were vintage and I actually bought it because it doesn't look like the standard Bass Weejuns I currently have.



srivats said:


> Asterix said:
> 
> 
> > A Pilot case
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I just got in my Rugby tie. All I can say is that everyone here needs one. Unlined, 3 1/4" wide, 53" long. Reminds me of Brooks Brothers repp ties from the mid-century. Ties a great half-Windsor, too! Sorry about the un-ironed shirt -- just wearing it for demonstration purposes.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^FIH only. No half-Windsors.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I meant half-Windsor with a spread collar, of course.  I wouldn't make such a mistake with a button down collar.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

A little Baltimore winter sports nostalgia...


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I just got in my Rugby tie. All I can say is that everyone here needs one. Unlined, 3 1/4" wide, 53" long. Reminds me of Brooks Brothers repp ties from the mid-century. Ties a great half-Windsor, too! Sorry about the un-ironed shirt -- just wearing it for demonstration purposes.


This seems similar to the RL Bleeker that MSPHOTOG doesn't like in another thread. I have a couple Bleekers and they seem fine, if a little short - definitely a retro feel.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

FINALLY!! Waiting patiently for my first 3/2 Navy Blazer and just scored this BB Golden Fleece Blazer from ebay.. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Orvis Sale*










Orvis 3/2 Highland Tweed. Scored it 1/2 off for $250. Picked up a Viyella shirt also.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Jack1425 said:


> FINALLY!! Waiting patiently for my first 3/2 Navy Blazer and just scored this BB Golden Fleece Blazer from ebay.. I cannot wait!!


what size is it?


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> what size is it?


Was listed as 42R and the measurements were near spot on for me...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Jack1425 and Beefeater - 

Very nice finds. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

jhcam8 said:


> This seems similar to the RL Bleeker that MSPHOTOG doesn't like in another thread. I have a couple Bleekers and they seem fine, if a little short - definitely a retro feel.


I've been looking for these "Bleeker" ties on the RL website and I've come across unlined ties that are not identified as that. Weird.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I've been looking for these "Bleeker" ties on the RL website and I've come across unlined ties that are not identified as that. Weird.


There's another model that I can't recall right now that's similar but I don't see it on the website. The wool challis' look nice and are on sale for $50. 
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1844167&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Check the bargin racks of your local Polo outlet, lot's of good deals to be had, the chino jacket and duck/pheasant cords were each only $14. The "big buck" cords I got off the Thrift Exchange.



















Brian


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Finds from BB*

Hi all,
I have been lurking here for some time and finally am coming out of my warddrobe and writing my first AAAC post.

I just hit up the sales at Brooks last week and managed to get 12 pairs of 1818 boxers for between $5.00 and $9.00. If you haven't tried these, they really are the most comfy boxers ever. I won't make you look at those, although they are whimsical patterns from fly fishing to their suspended lamb.

I also got a couple of cable knit SaxXon sweaters (thier trademarked name for New Zealand Merino) and a couple to the Country Club line shirts. I have attached a couple of pics.










I also managed to get a beuatiful Mezlan belt for only $30
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj331/ardbeg1977/100_3640.jpg[img]

A possible acquisition I am considering is the Bathys Benthic watch in Black. I found a great deal on one. Anyone have any input on this purchase? They use the same mov't as Bell and Ross but are designed stateside. Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I figured since it is a possible acquisition it might fit.
[img]https://www.wriststyle.com/images/divres_191.jpg[img]

Thanks, Gus


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

This was one of the more interesting acquisitions of mine; a vintage Arrow formal shirt, still packaged from having been sent to the laundry decades back. Though still pressed and heavily starched, this would once again be due for a cleaning. Unsure whether I ought to eBay this one off, or keep it as a decoration. Such ruined formality strikes me as incredibly Trad.

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc03481km2.jpg


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry about the above. I messed up my code for the last two images and unfortunately didn't spell check--too excited about my first post! Anyway here are the other pics:

I also managed to get a beautiful Mezlan belt for only $30









A possible acquisition I am considering is the Bathys Benthic watch in Black. I found a great deal on one. Anyone have any input on this purchase? They use the same mov't as Bell and Ross but are designed stateside. Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I figured since it is a possible acquisition it might fit.


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Allen Edmunds*

I almost forgot to include these. I also managed to pick up a pair of AE passports for $60. For that price they look great with khaki or denim with a Brooksflannel shirt.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought these unused, new-old-stock vintage hanover wingtips (LB sheppard signature line) from a forum member ... the color is #8, but it has very beautiful reddish/brownish undertones in some portions. I simply love these shoes.

any idea who made these shoes for the hanover shop? Florshiem?


----------



## BigBasil (Jan 17, 2009)

*January tie*

I love this tie. I think I'll wear it to bed all week. Do you think she will mind?
https://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/s...rentCategoryId=10605&productId=43109&nbItem=0


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

srivats said:


> I bought these unused, new-old-stock vintage hanover wingtips (LB sheppard signature line) from a forum member ... the color is #8, but it has very beautiful reddish/brownish undertones in some portions. I simply love these shoes.
> 
> any idea who made these shoes for the hanover shop? Florshiem?


Hey Sri,
I am really glad that you like the Hanovers. I am 90% certain on the following information. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. They are old Stock. Hanover made them. I don't know when they stopped producing, but I think they stopped their name when the factory closed.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Logan, thank you for these beauties. If you closely look at the third pic in my post, you'll see a small green oval (says "The Hanover shop") inside the right shoe. I remember seeing some pics of florshiem imperials with a similar green oval .. .that is why I asked if these were made by florsheim. I might be wrong, am just guessing here 

Irresepective of who made these shoes, I am really glad I got them! Now I need to find more wingtips.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Jack1425 said:


> FINALLY!! Waiting patiently for my first 3/2 Navy Blazer and just scored this BB Golden Fleece Blazer from ebay.. I cannot wait!!


Awesome jacket. I found one about a month ago, and have been wearing it frequently.

Beefeater - GREAT looking Viyella...they are AWESOME shirts.

I've gotten a few BB Slim Fit OCBDs and some PRL Custom Fit OCBDs...been dropping the Christmas lbs. I also found a really nice Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in medium flannel. It's obviously a suit jacket, so I'm going to try and get the matched pants from H.Stockton...I'm thinking some flat fronts with about 1.5" cuffs. The jacket fits like a glove...









I also got these really nice FootJoy Classics brown tassel loafers that are in EXCELLENT condition (a 9 out of 10), but are about 1/4 size too small for me. They are a 9B, I need a 9.5. You'll see them on the thrift exchange shortly...

Finally, I got this 100% Camelhair coat by Cole Haan from the 'bay. Very pleased.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Georgia said:


> Awesome jacket. I found one about a month ago, and have been wearing it frequently.
> 
> Beefeater - GREAT looking Viyella...they are AWESOME shirts.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Between blazers and tweeds I fear I will need some sort of intervention soon or fully succumb to the addiction.. By the by, the Camelhair coat is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Well done..


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Nylon coat :$5.00
Silk tie: $2.50
Both purchased at my work, we were having a 50% off clearance event going on.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Brooks Brothers Madison Donegal 1818 Sack Suit









Brooks Brothers Wool Scarf









J. Crew Fair Isle Wool Sweater Vest









John Partridge Duffle Coat


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice haul, Redd. Especially admire the scarf.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Borrelli navy windbreaker, for those wondering what a $1200 cotton windbreaker looks like (I'm not joking--it came with the price tag on it):










I paid less than $1200.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

For those of you who do not have an evil manservant trained in the photographic arts, and are tired of balancing your camera on the windowsill, kitchen counter or bathroom sink, I give you the Gorilla Pod, a small, lightweight, extremely handy little gizmo, available from the manufacturer (Joby) or from LL bean.

It's freestanding and infinitely adaptable. This is the medium-sized model; I would probably get the bigger one if I had it to do over, but this is fine for now.

In a pinch it could even work like a SteadiCam, using the neck strap and angling the legs into the chest.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

ardbeg1977 said:


> Sorry about the above. I messed up my code for the last two images and unfortunately didn't spell check--too excited about my first post! Anyway here are the other pics:
> 
> I also managed to get a beautiful Mezlan belt for only $30
> 
> ...


I have an Aquaculture in Silver with the black MOP dial. If you buy that watch, all of your others will become jealous from non use. I had a slight issue with mine and John from Bathy's personally ensured my happiness. I can't say enough nice things about them. Buy now before the prices go up again.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Patrick- If I had an evil manservant, I would name him "Renfield", but I wouldn't have him eat bugs and rats:crazy:


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Reddington said:


> Brooks Brothers Madison Donegal 1818 Sack Suit


I just picked up the same suit from the Brooks Bros. tailors, and absolutely love it. Are you happy with yours? I'm going to post pics soon.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm curious. The shoulders looked decidedly non-natural in the picture on the website...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Borrelli navy windbreaker, for those wondering what a $1200 cotton windbreaker looks like (I'm not joking--it came with the price tag on it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so!


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

cdcro--thanks for the advice about the bathys. It is quite a nice piece but I am really torn between spending on that and buying a vintage Omega Constellation. Although for ~$800 it seems like a steal.


----------



## BigBasil (Jan 17, 2009)

*Concord watch*

I didn't get this in January but a few months back. I love it.

https://profile.imageshack.us/user/bigbasil/images/detail/#152/moonjo0.jpg


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just received a new suit from the J. Press sale:



Navy glen plaid -- nice and subtle. It's interesting how high the lapels roll vs a BB 3/2 sack. This one looks more like a pure 3 button sack with just the faintest hint of roll to make the top button unusable.


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Have I gone too far?*

You guys have managed to get me to let loose with 20 years of being a closest tradster. The question becomes have I gone too far? Am I overstepping the bounds?

I am sick of the 2 feet of snow in my yard so I went to look at summer objects. I picked up this seersucker tie today. What do you all think?










I am picturing a white shirt, blue cotton trou's and sperrys...am I on the right path or did I go terribly wrong somewhere?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just came back from New York, and of course I did some shopping...

At Bergdorf Goodman I got an Hermes tie with a pattern of little mountain goats on Alpine peaks. $79 marked down from $170.

And a grey plaid shirt that is cut so slim I need an XXL when I can usually wear a Large in Polo. $69 marked down from $250.

At Brooks Brothers I got an off-white shirt with a very very fine green and brown tattersall that looks fantastic with the Hermes Tie. Also a pair of grey flannel pajamas, a chambray shirt, and a merino sweater. Each $40 marked down from $80.

At Simon Pearce I bought a Vermont cookbook as a gift for a friend who is a chef, and an absinthe spoon for a friend who's a lush. 

At Henri Bendel I gave in to the assertive presentation for the facial cleanser by Freeze 24-7; you can feel the stuff working as you leave it on your face for a couple minutes. It works so well that after being disappointed to discover that it was half price at Saks, I bought another one there so I'll have a good supply of the stuff.

At Barney's I bought a Mrs. John L. Strong House Journal, a hardbound directory into which one puts the contact information for tradesmen, restaurants, etc. $65 marked down from $125.

And I got my Smythson passport holder. It was $135 on the web site, then $115, then $85, and I bought it in person for $56. I have no idea how their sale works.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I love that seersucker tie, so I grabbed 2 more of them to add to the collection, as well as another madras tie. I also picked up a Jack Nicholas hopsack blazer in tan, a few RL Polo shirts, RL Polo corduroy jeans, a few pairs of RL Polo socks in some pastel colors, 4-5 RL Polo baseball hats of various shades and designs, 3 Nautica polos as well as a Sperry polo, and a Vineyard Vines cable knit sweater in Mariner Red to match a pair of VV flip flops for $5. 2 BD shirts (one faded red and a brown corduroy), a leather/canvas D ring belt and I know I forgot a few things. I figure that with the prices low, I should stimulate the economy. And we have a week left. I have my eye on a faded out/washed out Vineyard Vines sweater in Mariner Red for $20 ($17 on Thursady, but I hesitated), I can use it as a gift next Christmas for my brother, I wish it was in XXL, but it's only in XL. I over did it, but the buys were there.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Ho Hum*

Pair of Clark's Wallabees.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Been to James Smith & Sons today:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Found a really nice, substantial and ancient Abercrombie and Fitch cable knit sweater, from the days before it was a trendy mall store.
Has a couple well done (unnoticeable unless you flip it inside out) darns/repairs, which I think adds to the charm.

A couple pairs of RRL jeans from TJMaxx (thanks for the heads up Alan!), they didn't have my size but I hope to trade them, or sell and use the proceeds to buy someone else's proxy RRLs.
Highly recommended, the 'straight' fit is just about perfect, and at $29 they were cheaper than 501s.

I also came across a spectacular RL (w/o logo) wool/_rabbit hair _sweater, 
soft and substantial.
Alas, it wasn't my size, but I have a new white whale to hunt for on ebay.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I just got in my Rugby tie. All I can say is that everyone here needs one. Unlined, 3 1/4" wide, 53" long. Reminds me of Brooks Brothers repp ties from the mid-century. Ties a great half-Windsor, too! Sorry about the un-ironed shirt -- just wearing it for demonstration purposes.


I like their unlined ties. Made of ottoman corded silk I believe (same sort of corded silk used for the black shell of British academic hoods).


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Been to James Smith & Sons today:


GORGEOUS!!! What is the handle?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

ardbeg1977 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! What is the handle?


Hickory with silver lapband. I wanted to get a whangee but the best ones that I liked were out of my price range.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Thanks Joe Tradly*

Pair of LL Bean Dress Rustic Pennys. Can't wait to break them in!


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, new guy here, but I think I'm going to fit right in.

Ermenegildo Zegna Couture Suit, black with pale blue and gray pinstripes and a Zegna tie.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Cords and a thermal both from Gap. I normally try to stay away from Gap, but J Crew didn't have any cords in my size and Gap did so I bought them. Also, the thermal was slim fitting and cheap so I bought that too. I have to say...a pretty out of the ordinary purchase for me, especially the thermal. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## md2377 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Bargain Hunting*

I need to rebuild my wardrobe after religiously going to the gym for the last year and I was lucky enough to find some great values at the outlets.

3 J Crew V-Neck sweaters - $11 each
Black 3 Button Burberry Suit - $199
J Crew grey wool car coat - $25 at the outlet
J Crew seersucker shorts - $7
A few pairs of Ralph Lauren khackis and cords - $15 a pair

Plus, a new HSM "Gold" navy blazer - $50 on ebay

My only dissapointment was buying a new pair of Alden Foot Balance wing tips on ebay. Unfortunately, they didn't fit so they are heading back up for bid.


----------

